# Bacon Wrapped Maple Glazed Carrots



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2018)

https://heygrillhey.com/bacon-wrapped-maple-glazed-carrots/?jwsource=cl

Go my goodness gravy!!


----------



## caseydog (Sep 6, 2018)

I saw Bacon Wrapped Maple Glazed... and then you lost me. Bacon and maple syrup are made for each other. Carrots... are not made for me. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 6, 2018)

I like maple syrup. I like carrots. I love bacon. But, for me, I'd rather have each of those items alone.

And I really have to question this blogger's menu. She says this is for a "big holiday dinner" and mentions a turkey. I think I wouldn't have room for turkey if we all had to eat by this portion:

Course: Side Dishes
Cuisine: Party Food
Servings: 6 people
Ingredients
3 pounds whole carrots
1 1/2 pounds bacon...

1/2 pound of carrots and 1/4 pound of bacon per person as a *side dish*??? Oy! I hope she meant 16 people...


----------



## caseydog (Sep 6, 2018)

CG, maple syrup and bacon really work well together. I use maple syrup instead of brown sugar to make bacon candy. The steps are a little different, but you get a more complex flavor. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 6, 2018)

I know, *casey*. I enjoy when the syrup from my pancake runs all over my bacon. Breakfast sausage, too. But I don't go out of my way to make maple bacon.

Funny thread-jack story: When I was 12, my aunt took me on vacation with her to visit cousins in suburban Chicago. My cousin Tony told us to order anything we wanted. I got a small cut of prime rib with au jus. Someone else at the table was supposed to get fritters with their meal. The pitcher of syrup was in close proximity to my plate, so my aunt (mind you, I was 12 at the time) picks up the pitcher and starts pouring, saying "this must be the au jus!". I told her it looked like maple syrup to me. "No, No, it's just beef juice. Go on, eat, eat." I took a bite, mostly to shut her up humor her.  We all had a good laugh after I finished gagging...and I got a new slice of rib since the waitress took the blame for the syrup. Tony gave her a really nice tip.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 6, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know, *casey*. I enjoy when the syrup from my pancake runs all over my bacon. Breakfast sausage, too. But I don't go out of my way to make maple bacon.
> 
> Funny thread-jack story: When I was 12, my aunt took me on vacation with her to visit cousins in suburban Chicago. My cousin Tony told us to order anything we wanted. I got a small cut of prime rib with au jus. Someone else at the table was supposed to get fritters with their meal. The pitcher of syrup was in close proximity to my plate, so my aunt (mind you, I was 12 at the time) picks up the pitcher and starts pouring, saying "this must be the au jus!". I told her it looked like maple syrup to me. "No, No, it's just beef juice. Go on, eat, eat." I took a bite, mostly to shut her up humor her.  We all had a good laugh after I finished gagging...and I got a new slice of rib since the waitress took the blame for the syrup. Tony gave her a really nice tip.


During the war (1939-45) my Dad was in the Army (British) and had to deliver some equipment to an American unit "somewhere in England". By the time everything was unloaded it was dinner time so he was invited to stay. He was given a huge steak (he hadn't seen even a small one since 1939!) and saw all the GIs pouring what Dad assumed was gravy on their food. The jug was offered to him so he tipped some over his dinner. And yes, it was maple syrup. Dad didn't have a very sweet tooth at the best of times but good manners required that he eat it up. Right up until the end of his life he couldn't face syrup in anything.


----------

